# no es para tanto!



## liloune

Bonsoir a tous!

Je n'arrive pas a trouver une traduction en français de cette phrase et quelqu'un aurait-il une traduction en français a me proposer s'il vous plait: 

*"Pues, chico, yo he leìdo 30 pàginas del Quijote y no es para tanto".*

*Merci à tous et bonne soirée*


----------



## josepbadalona

Peut-être :
Ben, mon vieux, j'ai lu 30 pages de DQ et il n'y a pas de quoi en faire (tout) un plat/de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## liloune

Merci beaucoup à vous pour cette traduction qui m'a l'air detre très bien!!

Bonne soirée


----------



## totor

Otra opción puede ser: *Ce n’est pas la peine d’en faire toute une histoire*, pero la de Josep es más sabrosa.


----------



## Pola_Paris

Estimados: 

Existe una expresion en frances que corresponda a la frase "Es para tanto?". Dicha frase es popularmente utilizada en Argentina expresando -sarcasticamente o a modo de duda- que lo que nuestro interlocutor nos dice suena un tanto... drastico (o exagerado).

Gracias.


----------



## gvergara

Pola_Paris said:


> Estimados:
> 
> Existe una expresion en frances que corresponda a la frase "Es para tanto?". Dicha frase es popularmente utilizada en Argentina expresando -sarcasticamente o a modo de duda- que lo que nuestro interlocutor nos dice suena un tanto... drastico (o exagerado).
> 
> Gracias.


Hola Pola, bienvenida al foro. Siempre es aconsejable poner uno (o más) ejemplos, para contextualizar la pregunta. En Chile se usa también, pero no sarcásticamente.

GonzalO


----------



## yserien

Est ce la chose donc si grave que ça ?
No me suena que en España se use como en Argentina o Chile.


----------



## Pola_Paris

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Paciente

algunas propuestas :

*¿Es para tanto?* : "Est-ce que c'est vraiment grave/important?"

*No es para tanto* : "Il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat"...

"Est ce la chose donc si grave que ça ?" 

"Est-ce donc si grave que ça?" o "Est-ce donc si grave?"


----------



## Moulette56

Hola a todos.

Estoy traduciendo un documento de marketing.
Hay en este documento una frase que no entiendo, que parece ser una expresion.
"Total tampoco es para tanto" : que significa eso ?

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Moulette et bienvenue parmi nous.

= > bref, y'a pas non plus de quoi en faire un drame


----------



## totor

¡Garantía total y absoluta, Paquita!

El que escribió eso debe ser un argentino, porque es una expresión que se usa mucho por acá y significa lo que tú pusiste  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> ¡Garantía total y absoluta, Paquita!
> El que escribió eso debe ser un argentino, porque es una expresión que se usa mucho por acá y significa lo que tú pusiste  .


 
Se ve, *Totor*, que tu compatriota creó escuela en España porque por aquí también se oye mucho .

En verdad, *Moulette*, se me hace difícil imaginar en un documento de marketing la expresión "_total, no es para tanto_" que me parece un tanto coloquial aunque tengo que decir que la versión francesa propuesta por *Paquita* se me hace aún más coloquial. 
Así pues, en mi modesta opinión, el equivalente en francés dependerá del contexto.


----------



## Orphaios

*Nueva pregunta*​
Buenas a todos 
     Me permito prolongar un poquito el hilo para preguntaros cómo traducir "no es para tanto" al responder a algo positivo como una alabanza.
Por ejemplo:

- Me encanta tu piel: es tan suave...
- Oh, muchas gracias, pero no es para tanto.

- J'adore ta peau: elle est si douce...
- Oh, merci beaucoup, mais... ¿?

     Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## galizano

J'adore ta peau: elle est si douce...
- Oh, merci beaucoup, mais n'exagérons rien.


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> mais n'exagérons rien.



Autre formulation avec le même verbe = il ne faut rien exagérer

Et familièrement : pas de quoi s'en relever la nuit ...


----------



## Boa101

Miren, estoy haciendo un trabajo de francés y necesito saber como se escribe en francés "No es para tanto"
Gracias : D


----------



## earthmerlin

Bonjour/Buenas...."No es para tanto" en francés, porfa....Estoy hablando de mi hija de 4 años cuando hace un berrinche por cualquier cosa....'no es para tanto, mi amor' le digo para consolarla en sus momentos difíciles. Gracias por las suregencias (en francés).


----------



## Gévy

Hola Earthmerlin:

Puede depender del motivo de aquel berrinche... 

Algunas ideas, así:

- Ce n'est pas si grave que ça
- Ça ne vaut pas le coup de se mettre dans des états pareils
- Ça passera, va.


Gévy


----------

